# Gap in CV due to IVF



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one - would appreciate some advice if anyone has found themselves in this situation.

I took voluntary redundancy in April (after husband also made redundant due to workplace closure) and since then, have relocated from north to south and undergone a 4th cycle at ARGC in London.  This took a while (1st consultation at end of May, end of cycle this month) partly as we were moving and trying to do up our old house to sell.

Well, number 4 failed, so after Xmas I need to get back on the job scene.  I'm an IT person, working with databases and doing data analysis and so on.  But, I'll have a 9 month gap in my CV.  I can probably gloss over it with the relocation, but part of me thinks it might be easier to be honest and say I took the time off for IVF and a fourth cycle which failed.  Perhaps my infertility would work in my favour for a change!!  I had planned to do some extra qualifications but this won't take off til January.  And I have been doing some voluntary work for a bi-polar charity and helping them set up a website, but again, this got put on hold due to the IVF.  I could use this to reduce the gap to about 6 months.

Anyone else had this issue and what did you do?

I'm still uncertain whether there will be more treatment in the future - I'm pondering both contract and permanent employment.

Thanks,
MrsP xx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Mrs Pootle

You may well get opposing views to mine, but if I were you I wouldn't mention the IVF. I think it's admirable that you want to lay all your cards on the table, but if armed with that info I don't know how many employers will take it positively. They may wonder about future treatments or future maternity leave, and see both as problems. 

Someone trying to conceive naturally would probably never disclose that fact. 

Since you have the VR, the relocation and home improvements and the vol work, I'd have thought you could explain your career break adequately  through those activities. 

I have hidden my treatment thus far, through annual leave and self cert sickness. I would prefer to come clean, and I may do so for next cycle. I understand wanting things out in the open and having transparency but I do worry that my commitment to work could be questioned. It's a tough one, ultimately do what you feel most comfortable with. There's probably risks to both approaches!

Good luck with your job hunt, hope you're settling into your new home/ area/ life. And good luck on your journey to parenthood whatever you do next x


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Cheesy. That's my gut feel too,  I'd just read something which gave an alternative view which surprised me.
Its one of the many things us undergoing treatment have to decide.  The list is never ending!
Good luck with your next steps too xxx


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Mrsp  

I'm a careers advisor & lots of my work involves helping people with their CV's

I agree with Cheesy, I wouldn't mention the tx. Cover the gap with your volunteer work & relocation. When you come to an interview you may then decide you comfortable talking about tx but you don't have to mention anything really. If you google national careers service you can view different types of CV's on there or book a 121 with an advisor.

Good luck with your job hunting

Kel x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Mrs Pootle, I wouldn't mention it. I would use relocation as the reason and say you did voluntary work to keep busy. Also you can play to their egos and say that you didn't want to take just any job when you relocated, you were in a position to be able to wait, and have been waiting for the right thing. xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi msPoodle. I wouldn't refer to my gap as IVF or that I am on it. Although companies shouldn't discriminate they may find a way to decline you as they know you will take some time off.


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Mrs Pootle,

I wouldn't mention the treatment either. Like the others said you have enough other reasons to cover the gap. Also think saying you don't want to rush into any old job and you can afford to wait for the right one for you is good. But I honestly don't think you will have a problem. xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I work in recruitment and agree too I definitely wouldn't mention IVF. Rightly or not employers may start calculating time off for IVF, pregnancy and time off, maternity leave and maternity cover and think actually she might be the best candidate but I am going for candidate number 2 for as far as you and they may know number two candidate has also been having ivf but chose not to mention it.

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello girls!

Well, I'm totally into the 'job hunt' and I've opted not to mention it. I think it's for the best & I have my head around it now and can talk convincingly about the relocation/move now  Not had any interviews but hopeful that a couple might happen this week. It's so nerve-wracking but in a different way to the highs and lows of IVF.

Also - Gypsy Moon <wave> lovely to hear from you and your little one looks a beaut xx

Thanks everyone who too the time to respond, it helped me make a decision,

Love
MrsP xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Luck. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

And just when you have made your mind up and then this appears that you wrote in December whilst feeling raw.... yikes!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/work-blog/2013/jan/25/admit-to-10-month-work-break-ivf

Consensus is the same though.... don't mention it. And apparently Jacob thinks I should 'Grow Up'!! Well, it was my decision to open up to the universe and you have to take the rough with the smooth...


----------

